# Kindle 4 custom screensaver - Windows won't recognize kindle as network device



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

I feel kinda guilty havin just my second post a help request, I will be honest, I found this forum while looking for someone who might help me doin this little hack.
The first thing I did when I got my kindle was filling it with the ebooks I have on my pc.
Then, being the geeky myself, I said to myself "hey, let's see if there's some hack for this little guy" and I found the screensaver hack, so I started reading a guide. Everything works fine until I have to find my kindle under the network on my computer (windows 7), it just won't show. I waited for a bit too, I don't think I'm missing something on the how to so I'm guessing there's some other kind of issue. Any clue?
The guide I'm following is this one and I already tried it three time, just to make sure I didn't miss any step.
http://www.gadget-reviews.me/2012/02/how-to-custom-screensavers-on-amazon.html


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a far more complicated screensaver hack than any of the ones we used to use on the old Kindles - I'm not sure if that's because of the changes Amazon have made to try and stop people doing it or if the person posting the instructions couldn't find a simpler way of doing it.

Most people on here have used the hacks posted on the MobileRead forum by NiLuJe (who is also a member here on KB) so it might be worth a look on there.

Disclaimer: I haven't looked at NiLuJe's instructions for the K4 screensaver hack, so I have no idea if it's the same one as you've already tried, nor can I guarantee it will work for you or won't brick your Kindle! Proceed with caution!


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply, and no that's actually a different thing, also the result is different, not exactly what I'm looking for tho but thanks for your time


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not sure what you're trying to do, but from the topic title, it sounds like you might be wanting your network to wirelessly recognize your kindle -- the same way it recognizes other computers -- so you can move things to and from without having to physically plug it in.  

As far as I know, there's no way to do that, though, if someone has figured it out, MobileRead, referenced by Linda, would be a good place to start looking.  

In general, to load things wirelessly, you do it by sending it via Amazon and it's then also archived there for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking at the guide you used, it looks like it sets up the Kindle to be able to be recognized by your network.  However, I didn't see what version of the firmeware that guide was written for; it could be for a different version of the firmware.  The earliest comment on the article was from April, so it's more than six months old.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking at the guide you used, it looks like it sets up the Kindle to be able to be recognized by your network. However, I didn't see what version of the firmeware that guide was written for; it could be for a different version of the firmware. The earliest comment on the article was from April, so it's more than six months old.
> 
> Betsy


In which case it's highly likely that it won't necessarily work with the PW. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In which case it's highly likely that it won't necessarily work with the PW. . . . .


Did I miss something? I thought that arkindal was working with a Kindle 4? I don't know when the software on the K4 was last updated...off to see if I can figure it out.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh...yeah... then I guess it‘s a maybe....I had focused on the idea that he just got it. . . .

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, I see. Firmware problem maybe then.
My kindle is a kindle 4, yes Betsy, now to check the firmware...
I went to the setting page and it says in the bottom right Kindle version: 4.1.0 then a long number between ( ) <--- How do you call these? Everything is a chance to learn new words ^^


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

( ) are parentheses.  One of them is a parenthesis.

If you have 4.1.0 you have the most current firmware version. . . .

I will note, for anyone following this, that 'hacks' and other modifications to the firmware are technically against Amazon's Terms of Service and may void the warranty.  

The K4 model is only a year old so it's very likely that most people who have them, have devices that are still under warranty. Even if it was purchased legitimately as a used device from someone else.  You can find out from Amazon how much time is left. 

Anyway, if that's important to you, I would not recommend any 'messing about' until the warranty has run out because if you do something permanently bad to it, Amazon will NOT replace it.


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, I didn't know that. I thought that as long as the hack was on the software side it was ok. Ok then, I'll just wait for the warranty to expire to consider trying it again.
And thanks for the parentheses


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

arkindal said:


> Oh, I see. Firmware problem maybe then.
> My kindle is a kindle 4, yes Betsy, now to check the firmware...
> I went to the setting page and it says in the bottom right Kindle version: 4.1.0 then a long number between ( ) <--- How do you call these? Everything is a chance to learn new words ^^


You have the current version; however, there is no way of knowing, at the link you posted, what firmware the Kindle that the developer created the procedure for had.

As Ann says, hacking the firmware can violate your warranty. If, however, you want to pursue this, your best bet is to contact the individual who wrote the procedure you are trying, as it appears no one here has any experience with it.

I have to say, the screensaver hack you are doing seems like a lot of work for something that one looks at only as long as it takes to press the power button. 

Now that you're a member, be sure to check out our other forums for all the great book discussions and recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say, the screensaver hack you are doing seems like a lot of work for something that one looks at only as long as it takes to press the power button.


That's true, but it's not the result, it's the fun of geek around with things 
I always been the kind of person that likes to do something just for the fun of it more than the result. I'm the kind of person who loves using linux because you can do many things with the terminal.
I'll try again when the warranty is expired anyway 
Thanks you all for your time.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The description you've posted looks pretty much the same as the other ones I've seen for hacking the K4. It is entirely different from the K3 and earlier which is what Linjeakel pointed to.

For those who are confused, what's happening here is that the K4's have a diagnostic mode in which they can use the USB cable as if it were a network port, so your PC communicates with the K4 through USB but using network protocols (TPC/IP).

It makes sense to me as a techie, but I've never tried it so I can't really advise on what the problem is.

I have seen several Youtube videos showing the process, you might want to take a look at those and see if they help you work out what is wrong.

If you do want to go further - noting the warnings you've been given about warranty - exactly where did you get to, and exactly what happened or didn't happen?


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi morf! 
I think I will wait the warranty to expire if I don't get too much in the mood of doin geeky things on it.
But for conversation's sake, I did everything describer on many guides, even videos, but got stuck when windows was supposed to recognize in the network, it just won't find the drivers.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmmm....

This page http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle4NTHacking does at least talk about missing drivers (whereas most just tell you "it will work fine"). I've not checked what's at the end of the links, though, so treat with caution! 

Oh, and while I was looking around, I found this thread http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102968 which, while for the K3, is a bit of a "cautionary tale" about not doing this sort of stuff if you don't understand what you are doing! 

On the old Kindles, the process was (technically) very complex so the "hackers" wrote a lot of clever scripts that made it easy. On the newer ones the process is (technically) a lot easier, so there's no fun in writing scripts - as a result, you actually have to understand a lot more about what you are doing for it to be successful.

IMHO, definitely wait for the warranty to expire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

arkindal said:


> That's true, but it's not the result, it's the fun of geek around with things
> I always been the kind of person that likes to do something just for the fun of it more than the result. I'm the kind of person who loves using linux because you can do many things with the terminal.
> I'll try again when the warranty is expired anyway
> Thanks you all for your time.


I totally understand the geeky part;  but I usually need to have a goal that I think is worth attaining.  I hear you, though!

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I love doing the geek thing to my devices (tablet and smart phone).   It drives the Hubs nuts.


----------



## arkindal (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah I'll wait  Thanks for the support 
To find something else to geek on with!


----------

